# Axis Hiro 19" staggered



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Any have any experience with these Axis Hiro wheels? I have found a good deal and was wanting some input from you guys. Thanks,
Charlie:cool


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

Another guy had Axis Pentas and it looked sick! Pics are on LS2gto.com

How much you getting them for anyway?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I liked the Axis wide track wheels that are 7 spoke. They don't list our bolt pattern for either wheel. Do they offer it for our car? I'd only go with the 90mm lip however.


----------

